# Previsiones de subidas de tipos y de la economía



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

Después de ver varios hilos mencionando los movimientos que está dando la FED con la subida de tipos y ligándolo al hilo dónde detallaba el inicio de la QT (¡Hoy empieza el QT! - Recordatorio histórico QE1 a QE4) y como había afectado en los mercados en momentos pasados, me ha parecido interesante abrir este nuevo hilo hablando de la subida de tipos que hace poco hemos empezado y por los indicios que tenemos como es posible que vaya transcurriendo en los próximos meses. Al estar limitado a 4 imágenes por mensaje, no voy a poner todos los gráficos que me gustaría pero si que voy a intentar centrarme en lo más básico.

Este hilo no es estático, ya que como es comprensible, la percepción del mercado va a ir cambiando a medida que se conozcan nuevos datos de inflación, desempleo o consumo de la ciudadanía, por lo que, aunque es lo que se descuenta en este momento probablemente una revisión de este hilo dentro de unos meses quizás muestra unos resultados que no son válidos. Por supuesto esto es una opinión personal, y los motivos por los cuales considero que no podemos ver una subida de tipos como en los años 70 como algunos foreros defienden.

Empecemos con la situación actual.
Inflación actual al 8,58%:






Es una inflación no vista desde los años 80, y realmente si la inflación se calculara como en esos años, nos iríamos a inflaciones de dos cifras. No hace falta hablar de como hemos llegado a este punto y el problema que ha sido la inactividad de la FED durante todo el año pasado y el actual.

Para empezar a extraer alguna conclusión, lo primero a revisar sería las previsiones que tienen en la FED y como están considerando en este momento que deben actuar, para eso, no hay nada mejor que ver las proyecciones emitidas durante la última reunión del FOMC.
Previsiones de inflación y crecimiento:


¿Qué es lo primero que llama la atención de estas tablas?
Respecto a la inflación, hemos pasado en 3 meses, que los miembros del FOMC consideraban que la inflación en 2022 acabaría en la cota 4,2%, a estimar que acabará en 5,2% (suben un 1% su previsión de inflación, con dos cojones, y se quedan tan anchos), eso sí, son tan optimistas que a pesar de que la inflación no ha tocado techo, continúan confiando en que remita en su proyección a medio y largo plazo.
Por otro lado, han rebajado las previsiones de crecimiento de este año del 2,7% al 1,7%, para mantener un nivel de crecimiento estable a medio y largo plazo.
Como detalle, no deja de ser preocupante la ineptitud del grupo de personas con el arma económica más poderosa a nivel global, que en el transcurso de unos meses te hacen un quiebro de cintura cambiando las previsiones mejor que Messi driblando.

¿Y cómo quieren hacer bajar la inflación?


Pues en esta imagen está claro, a finales de año quieren tener la los tipos al 3,4% y al año que viene al 3,8%
Es decir, recordando la tabla del crecimiento esperado, lo que están diciendo es que este año piensan subir las tasas un *1.5%* más de lo previsto en marzo, y esa subida únicamente tendrá un impacto en el PIB de un *1%*, pudiendo seguir creciendo a un 1,7%. Es decir, consideran que la inflación va a estar más alta y que van a ser más agresivos, pero el crecimiento apenas se verá afectado a medio plazo, logrando ese mantra del "aterrizaje suave" que a mi me recuerda al mantra de hace unos meses del "inflación transitoria". A mi el mantra que me sale sería este:



Más tarde sigo con el hilo, de lo que considero que puede pasar.


----------



## trukutruku (22 Jun 2022)

Estan dandole la patada pero no se dan cuenta que cada patada que dan el balon pesa mas y mas, y a cada patadon que dan, el balon recorre menos distancia (cada vez lo que piden les llega para menos por la inflacion, así que hay que pedir mas o mas frecuentemente).

Hasta que le den una patada y ya no se mueva mas.

Los tipos de interes deberian seguir a la inflacion real porque la inflacion tambien tiene efectos sobre los resultados de las inversiones y las rentabilidades.

Si tenemos una inflacion del 10% y unos tipos de interes del 8% el tipo de interes que tenemos realmente sigue siendo negativo, es decir, politica expansiva.

De hecho revisandolo en mi manual de gestion de empresas la rentabilidad de un tipo de interes exigible en unas condiciones de inflacion es i + g + ig, siendo i el tipo de interes y g la inflacion.

Por eso entre otras cosas nadie compra bonos españoles. Porque esos niveles de rentabilidad con una inflación como la que hay es mal negocio, sale un VAN negativo.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

Sigamos con el análisis anterior, según la FED vamos a tener un aterrizaje suave a pesar de estar siendo mucho más agresivo con la política monetaria (recordemos QT en marcha y subidas de tipos más agresivas). Y, ¿que es lo que dice el mercado a todo esto?

Pues primero llama poderosamente la atención como en mayo las previsiones de subidas de tipos eran bastante más moderadas, pero después de la reunión de junio se han disparado cotizando el nuevo entorno previsto por la FED. Esto está muy detallado en este hilo por lo que no vale la pena entrar en más detalle (¿75bps el miércoles? El mercado lo descuenta)


No ha cambiado mucho la previsión desde la reunión del FOMC, pero si que parece interesante como lentamente se está relajando lentamente y ya cotiza más unos tipos en 325-350 tipos básicos respecto a unos tipos en 375-400 puntos básicos.

Y el motivo de este cambio no es más, que poco a poco cada vez hay más voces ya afirmando que la economía se va a una recesión. Y la pregunta sería, ¿realmente es probable que estemos a las puertas de una recesión?
Y la respuesta es, ¡por supuesto! Lo era hace un par de meses y cada vez es más evidente, y para verlo únicamente hace falta ver varios indicadores (voy a poner únicamente un par para no llenar el hilo de imágenes):
1) GDPNow: Indicador de la FED de Atlanta que estima que el crecimiento para el Q2 de 2022 estará al 0%. 


2) Nuevas órdenes previstas de manufactura:



Por supuesto hay muchos más indicadores, que lo que detectan es que el crecimiento se está estancando y el motivo principal es ni más ni menos que el consumo (que recordemos que tiene un peso cercano del 70% al PIB de EEUU) se está yendo al guano:



Continua...


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

Y ¿por qué motivos parece que el consumo se está yendo al guano?

Primero, porque por desgracia los ciudadanos ya han gastado todos los ahorros acumulados por la pandemia, y se encuentran en niveles no vistos desde la quiebra de Lehman. Y por otro lado los créditos se han disparado.
Es decir la gente para no bajar su nivel de vida lo que están haciendo es gastar todo lo que tenían y endeudarse para continuar con la fiesta:





Además, con una inflación tan alta, el la confianza del consumidor se ha desplomado a cotas no vistas antes, y estamos hablando de que está por debajo de otros picos recesivos. Curiosamente ese consumidor que ya ha gastado todo lo ahorrado y se endeuda:





Algunos ciudadanos ya se están dando cuenta, y las ventas minoristas empiezan a descender fuertemente:





Y todo este entorno lo empezamos a vislumbrar en el inicio de la subida de tipos, en que las cuotas de las hipotecas se van a picos no vistos desde la crisis financiera, y recordemos que la vivienda continua siendo uno de los gastos más importantes de los ciudadanos:





Sigue...


----------



## Guillem Ramon de Montcada (22 Jun 2022)

Se agradecen estos hilos de entre tanta mierda que hay en el foro.


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

Además, no sólo es el ciudadano el que cree que va a venir un entorno recesivo peligroso sino que los propios CEOs de las empresas cada vez muestran menos confianza, y menor confianza significa menos contrataciones:





Y la siguiente pregunta sería, ¿Qué es lo que nos espera?
Pues cada vez parece más difícil evitar la recesión y la bajada del consumo será inevitable igual que ha hecho acto de presencia en todas las anteriores recesiones.
Por otra parte, el desempleo que no deja de ser un efecto retardado de la economía, es decir, las empresas no empiezan a cerrar ni a echar gente hasta que ven la recesión encima, tenderá a subir.
Además recordemos las empresas zombie:


Estas sobrevivían a duras penas gracias a la liquidez gratuita que inundaba los mercados, y por supuesto van a tener un problema evidente, y es que la fiesta se ha acabado, por lo que muchas de estas deberán cerrar, agravando, más si cabe la situación anterior.

¿Y que pasará entonces? Pues que la inflación habrá remitido fuertemente (efecto base + menor consumo), el desempleo crecerá, y la FED saldrá a la palestra y dirá: "La inflación ya no es un problema, la economía languidece y necesita que volvamos a las políticas expansivas", y allí queridos amigos, volveremos a iniciar un nuevo ciclo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jun 2022)

@Tio Pepe eres muy grande. Mis dies.

Hoy precisamente he leido un comunicado de una empresa muy gorda que va a hacer recortes entre éste año y el que viene. Estan pidiendo voluntarios para largarse.

El guano va a ser brutal, aunque lo bueno es que vienen rebajas para inversores.


----------



## Ciclosano (22 Jun 2022)

Yo lanzo un pensamiento relacionado con todo esto desde el punto de vista del inversor pako que soy y que tiene que mover la merca.

Se está diciendo que la bolsa ya está a precios cercanos a entrar, se habla de PER 18 para el sp500 actualmente, y que hay empresas que ya están con unos PER para comprar. Que con un 10% de caída extra (3200) ya sería un muy buen precio para el índice ya que se situaría en un PER de 15.

Mi duda, ya que no tengo ni idea de economía ni de valorar empresas es:

Esos PER se calculan con unas previsiones de facturación. Los PER que se ven actualmente, ¿con qué previsión de facturación se están calculando? ¿Esas previsiones tienen en cuenta la ecatombe de consumo que ya se ve en los gráficos que has puesto y por tanto una disminución en la facturación? Si no fuera así, esos PER todavía estarían por las nubes, ¿no?


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> Yo lanzo un pensamiento relacionado con todo esto desde el punto de vista del inversor pako que soy y que tiene que mover la merca.
> 
> Se está diciendo que la bolsa ya está a precios cercanos a entrar, se habla de PER 18 para el sp500 actualmente, y que hay empresas que ya están con unos PER para comprar. Que con un 10% de caída extra (3200) ya sería un muy buen precio para el índice ya que se situaría en un PER de 15.
> 
> ...



Tu pregunta es muy pertinente, el problema es que la mayoría de estimaciones no están reflejando la realidad a la que nos vamos a enfrentar, y es que los beneficios de las empresas van a bajar, y mucho. De hecho estaba guardando esto para otro hilo, pero creo que viene al dedillo a tu pregunta.

La realidad es que ahora nos venden que la bolsa ha caído mucho y está en valoraciones atractivas, pero esas valoraciones se basan en unos beneficios previstos que difícilmente llegaran:











Yo lo que no entiendo es que porque engañando dando estas valoraciones cuando claramente se encuentran muy pesimistas con la economía:






Resumiendo, aún queda margen de caída, no sólo porque sea más que previsible que haya una caída de beneficios en caso de que nos enfrentemos a una recesión, sino porque los precios que tienen que pagar las empresas por los bienes y servicios está disparado y eso únicamente dos caminos:
1) Repercutir los precios al consumidor: Es decir más inflación y creo que ya ha quedado de forma evidente que el consumidor ya se encuentra en una situación delicada respecto lo que pueda gastar.
2) Reducir el margen: Es decir, menos beneficios.



Veremos...


----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> @Tio Pepe eres muy grande. Mis dies.
> 
> Hoy precisamente he leido un comunicado de una empresa muy gorda que va a hacer recortes entre éste año y el que viene. Estan pidiendo voluntarios para largarse.
> 
> El guano va a ser brutal, aunque lo bueno es que vienen rebajas para inversores.



Gracias, ¡viniendo de ti es un halago! 

Precisamente al hilo que comentas leía un artículo con un recopilatorio de empresas que prevén recortes. La lista es interminable:
Tech Layoffs: US Startups And Tech Companies With Job Cuts In 2022

He intentado poner directamente la tabla, pero me da error diciendo que el mensaje es demasiado largo (para que os hagáis una idea). He contado más de 100 con nombres como PayPal o Netflix, y eso antes incluso de la publicación de los resultados donde las empresas realizarán sus previsiones para los próximos trimestres, que no tienen pinta de que sean positivos en el aspecto de las contrataciones.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Gracias, ¡viniendo de ti es un halago!
> 
> Precisamente al hilo que comentas leía un artículo con un recopilatorio de empresas que prevén recortes. La lista es interminable:
> Tech Layoffs: US Startups And Tech Companies With Job Cuts In 2022
> ...



Ésta que te comento es mucho peor. Es una empresa "clásica", nada de startup. Es como si te dijera Seat, o alguna clásica.

Me ha llegado que van a despedir a MILES de personas, gente que no vas a poder recolocar tan fácilmente. Primero quieren que la gente se vaya voluntariamente, y si no llegan al cupo pues a recortar.


----------



## Ciclosano (22 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, a esperar a ver si realmente se cumple el guano que cada vez suena más y podemos meter las 4 perras en algo no sobrecompradísimo. Ya cansa ver todo infladísimo de precio. Casas infladísimas, criptos por las nubes, cotizaciones absurdas para empresas que ni generan beneficios... Un poco de fuego purificador no viene mal. ¿Lo malo? Lo de siempre, que lo va a padecer la gente de a pie.

Grande hilo, muy bien expuesto.


----------



## carvil (22 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Después de ver varios hilos mencionando los movimientos que está dando la FED con la subida de tipos y ligándolo al hilo dónde detallaba el inicio de la QT (¡Hoy empieza el QT! - Recordatorio histórico QE1 a QE4) y como había afectado en los mercados en momentos pasados, me ha parecido interesante abrir este nuevo hilo hablando de la subida de tipos que hace poco hemos empezado y por los indicios que tenemos como es posible que vaya transcurriendo en los próximos meses. Al estar limitado a 4 imágenes por mensaje, no voy a poner todos los gráficos que me gustaría pero si que voy a intentar centrarme en lo más básico.
> 
> Este hilo no es estático, ya que como es comprensible, la percepción del mercado va a ir cambiando a medida que se conozcan nuevos datos de inflación, desempleo o consumo de la ciudadanía, por lo que, aunque es lo que se descuenta en este momento probablemente una revisión de este hilo dentro de unos meses quizás muestra unos resultados que no son válidos. Por supuesto esto es una opinión personal, y los motivos por los cuales considero que no podemos ver una subida de tipos como en los años 70 como algunos foreros defienden.
> 
> ...





En tu análisis solo citas a la FED pero la realidad es que los bancos centrales (Banco Central Europeo, Banco de Inglaterra, Banco de Japon, Banco Popular de China) han inyectado en el sistema liquidez por importe de casi dos kilotones a raiz de la pandemia.

Ahora estamos en el proceso inverso, algo que nunca se ha hecho en la historia y que el mercado viene descontando desde Enero.


Los bancos centrales tienen que existir porque al final tiene que haber un prestamista pero su influencia debería ser menor, la prosperidad no se puede imprimir.


Salu2


----------



## Decipher (22 Jun 2022)

Pillo sitio, no me paso mucho por economia, pero la verdad es que estoy preocupado.


----------



## rejon (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tio Pepe (22 Jun 2022)

carvil dijo:


> En tu análisis solo citas a la FED pero la realidad es que los bancos centrales (Banco Central Europeo, Banco de Inglaterra, Banco de Japon, Banco Popular de China) han inyectado en el sistema liquidez por importe de casi dos kilotones a raiz de la pandemia.
> 
> Ahora estamos en el proceso inverso, algo que nunca se ha hecho en la historia y que el mercado viene descontando desde Enero.
> 
> ...



Cada banco central se va a enfrentar a una realidad muy diferente a la hora de afrontar los problemas, y en este caso me he centrado en la economía de EEUU por ser la referencia mundial y porque en muchos casos marca pautas de actuación.

Y coincido contigo que los bancos centrales tienen que existir, pero deberían actuar de forma muy diferente a como lo hacen. Precisamente en el artículo publicado hoy de Ray Dalio (he colgado el artículo traducido aquí: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ray-dalio-reducir-la-inflacion-tendra-un-gran-costo-estanflacion.1776642 la fuente original está en Reducing Inflation Will Come at a Great Cost: Stagflation) creo que lo define a la perfección:
_Los bancos centrales deberían:_

_Utilizar sus poderes para impulsar los mercados y la economía como un buen conductor conduce un automóvil: con aplicaciones suaves del acelerador y los frenos para producir estabilidad en lugar de pisar fuerte el acelerador y luego pisar los frenos con fuerza, lo que provoca sacudidas hacia adelante y hacia atrás._
_Mantenga los activos y pasivos de deuda relativamente estables y, lo que es más importante, no permita que se vuelvan demasiado grandes para administrarlos bien._
Para aprovechar el mensaje, adjunto varias previsiones discordantes con el tono general de que "todo va a ir bien":
1) Berenberg



2) De la FED de Nueva York, siempre que se ha superado la línea roja, siempre ha habido una recesión:


3) Bloomberg economics:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jun 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> Pues nada, a esperar a ver si realmente se cumple el guano que cada vez suena más y podemos meter las 4 perras en algo no sobrecompradísimo. Ya cansa ver todo infladísimo de precio. Casas infladísimas, criptos por las nubes, cotizaciones absurdas para empresas que ni generan beneficios... Un poco de fuego purificador no viene mal. ¿Lo malo? Lo de siempre, que lo va a padecer la gente de a pie.
> 
> Grande hilo, muy bien expuesto.



Guano = Gran oportunidad.

Pero ten cuidado con la esperar. Calcula lo que quieres comprar, al precio que lo quieres comprar, y sé objetivo.

Si luego cae mas, pues compras mas, pero tampoco compres caro por el ansia.

Consejo de colega.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Cada banco central se va a enfrentar a una realidad muy diferente a la hora de afrontar los problemas, y en este caso me he centrado en la economía de EEUU por ser la referencia mundial y porque en muchos casos marca pautas de actuación.
> 
> Y coincido contigo que los bancos centrales tienen que existir, pero deberían actuar de forma muy diferente a como lo hacen. Precisamente en el artículo publicado hoy de Ray Dalio (he colgado el artículo traducido aquí: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ray-dalio-reducir-la-inflacion-tendra-un-gran-costo-estanflacion.1776642 la fuente original está en Reducing Inflation Will Come at a Great Cost: Stagflation) creo que lo define a la perfección:
> _Los bancos centrales deberían:_
> ...



Yo también soy mucho de leer el Bloomberg. Te esta quedando un hilo muy guapo tio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (22 Jun 2022)

Realmente muy buen hilo. Describe paso a paso lo que se nos viene encima.

Las gran duda es el timing que nos espera



Este hilo de twitter viene a decir lo mismo per aplicado al mercado ibmobiliario. Tenemos guano de ladrillo en breve:


----------



## DDT (23 Jun 2022)

¿Alguien sabe cuanto dinero están colocando con los fondos de deuda pública que están emitiendo Caixbank, Santander, BBVA?
¿qué os parece el interés que están ofreciendo del 5% garantizado a 3 años? Si ellos dan un 5, es porque llegara al triple ...
Lo de garantizados es un decir, claro, si el estado quiebra..los fondos no tienen ningún tipo de garantía. ¿Creéis que puede ser una máquina de lavado de deuda una vez quebrados?
El jovencito de Caixabank me dijo muy seguro que el BCE ya no volvería a comprar nunca más deuda de España.








Se busca sustituto del BCE: España tiene que encontrar a quien le compre 100.000 millones de deuda


Si la institución no lo evita con el mecanismo 'anti fragmentación' que prepara, su decisión de dejar de comprar deuda para no alimentar la inflación significa que el resto del mercado –fondos, bancos o inversores particulares– deben absorber los bonos y refinanciaciones de España que quedan...




www.eldiario.es




Aquí dicen que tienen que "colocar" 100.000 millones en España y 250.000 en Italia.
Son muy graciosos porque solo hablan de la "deuda" de España e Italia, pero no dicen ni mú de los 400.000 millones que tienen que recolocar los alemanes o más de 350.000 los franceses. Eso sí lo ponen en una gráfica de barras, pero sin nombrarlo, jo, jo, que por algo semos nusotros los PIGS.


----------



## Ciclosano (23 Jun 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto dinero están colocando con los fondos de deuda pública que están emitiendo Caixbank, Santander, BBVA?
> ¿qué os parece el interés que están ofreciendo del 5% garantizado a 3 años? Si ellos dan un 5, es porque llegara al triple ...
> Lo de garantizados es un decir, claro, si el estado quiebra..los fondos no tienen ningún tipo de garantía. ¿Creéis que puede ser una máquina de lavado de deuda una vez quebrados?
> El jovencito de Caixabank me dijo muy seguro que el BCE ya no volvería a comprar nunca más deuda de España.
> ...



¿Un 5% garantizado (mientras no pete la cloaca) a 3 años? Se que a un colega le llamaron de caixabank y le ofrecieron un 3% a 5 años (justo al revés) hace un mes y medio o así. Ahí se me pusieron las orejas tiesas de la que se venía. ¿Un 5% a 3 años? Pero si el BCE ya ha dicho que no va a dejar subir la primar de riesgo por encima de 150 puntos... O el BCE miente que no tiene pinta (joder, para 2023 incluído, barra libre), o los bancos la están cagando.


----------



## DDT (23 Jun 2022)

Ciclosano dijo:


> ¿Un 5% garantizado (mientras no pete la cloaca) a 3 años? Se que a un colega le llamaron de caixabank y le ofrecieron un 3% a 5 años (justo al revés) hace un mes y medio o así. Ahí se me pusieron las orejas tiesas de la que se venía. ¿Un 5% a 3 años? Pero si el BCE ya ha dicho que no va a dejar subir la primar de riesgo por encima de 150 puntos... O el BCE miente que no tiene pinta (joder, para 2023 incluído, barra libre), o los bancos la están cagando.



Es que ya van por la cuarta emisión,


----------



## Bobesponjista (23 Jun 2022)

Y cuándo veis el punto álgido?
Finales de año, mediados del 23?
En inmobiliario va a ir mucho más lento.


----------



## Tio Pepe (23 Jun 2022)

DDT dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuanto dinero están colocando con los fondos de deuda pública que están emitiendo Caixbank, Santander, BBVA?
> ¿qué os parece el interés que están ofreciendo del 5% garantizado a 3 años? Si ellos dan un 5, es porque llegara al triple ...
> Lo de garantizados es un decir, claro, si el estado quiebra..los fondos no tienen ningún tipo de garantía. ¿Creéis que puede ser una máquina de lavado de deuda una vez quebrados?
> El jovencito de Caixabank me dijo muy seguro que el BCE ya no volvería a comprar nunca más deuda de España.
> ...



A mi si me dices que te lo está ofreciendo el *comercial *del banco es el motivo más importante para mantenerse alejado.

Es cierto que en los últimos dos meses los bancos se están poniendo muy agresivos con la promoción de sus fondos de deuda pública española e italiana. Y de hecho en el mes de mayo están siendo los fondos con más captaciones:



Los bonos a 10 años de Italia y España no reflejan aún el riesgo real y más cuando el bono a años en Estados Unidos, se está pagando por encima del 3%. Es decir, ¿Quién en su sano juicio compraría deuda española pudiendo comprarla en Estados Unidos por una rentabilidad mayor?


Los tipos de interés en Europa tienen que aumentar sí o sí, y más cuando en los países ricos de Europa la inflación está desbocada e incluso en Alemania parece incluso no haber tocado techo:


La única duda que nos queda es, ¿Cómo van a aplicar la herramienta de antifragmentación para evitar que los países periféricos entren en default? Hasta el momento el BCE no ha dado detalles, yo he oído varias opiniones de lo que puede ser al respecto, siendo una que toma mucho peso la que dice que van a comprar la deuda de los países con mayores problemas mientras dejan vencer la de los países más fuertes financieramente hablando.

Lo que sí te digo es una cosa, si el jovencito de CaixaBank te ha dicho que no van a volver a comprar deuda española, o bien es tonto o masoquista, porque entonces no sé porque sigue en España y no ha emigrado ya...


----------



## Tio Pepe (24 Jun 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Y cuándo veis el punto álgido?
> Finales de año, mediados del 23?
> En inmobiliario va a ir mucho más lento.



No tengo la bola de cristal, pero siendo objetivo el momento de máximo estrés se debería sufrir este mismo año. El tipo neutral de la economía en EEUU según la FED está alrededor del 2.5%, y en este momento el descuento del mercado es que en la reunión de julio se llegará a la cota de los 225-250 puntos básicos, para superarse en la reunión de septiembre hasta los 275-300 puntos básicos. También los tipos llegaran a una línea de tendencia que en el pasado ha provocado accidentes.
A eso le sumamos que en septiembre se incrementará el QT para llegar a 95$ billones (americanos) previstos.
A finales de septiembre coincidirá con la publicación de resultados de las empresas junto al guidance para el futuro, y si en ese momento se descuenta ya por completo una recesión puede que sean mucho peor de lo previsto.

*¿Será en octubre? *Veremos...


----------



## Ciclosano (24 Jun 2022)

Yo auguro que será cuando un dato de inflación dado sea menor al que se esperaba (el ansiado pico). Se me ha quedado muy grabado lo de doblegar la curva.


----------



## rejon (24 Jun 2022)

-Mamá no tenemos nada para comer 
- Coge el loro y fríelo 
- No hay aceite
- ¡Hiérvelo! 
- No tenemos agua 
- ¡Ásalo! 
- No hay gas 
- ¡Electrocútalo! 
- Nos han cortado la luz ... 

Y el lora grita: ¡Viva españa coño!


----------



## carvil (28 Jun 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> Cada banco central se va a enfrentar a una realidad muy diferente a la hora de afrontar los problemas, y en este caso me he centrado en la economía de EEUU por ser la referencia mundial y porque en muchos casos marca pautas de actuación.
> 
> Y coincido contigo que los bancos centrales tienen que existir, pero deberían actuar de forma muy diferente a como lo hacen. Precisamente en el artículo publicado hoy de Ray Dalio (he colgado el artículo traducido aquí: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ray-dalio-reducir-la-inflacion-tendra-un-gran-costo-estanflacion.1776642 la fuente original está en Reducing Inflation Will Come at a Great Cost: Stagflation) creo que lo define a la perfección:
> _Los bancos centrales deberían:_
> ...





Estanflación? Vamos a ver como evoluciona el mercado laboral este invierno.


En alguna cosa Dalio tiene razón, pero no le veo como un prócer  



Salu2


----------



## Tio Pepe (28 Jun 2022)

carvil dijo:


> Estanflación? Vamos a ver como evoluciona el mercado laboral este invierno.
> 
> 
> En alguna cosa Dalio tiene razón, pero no le veo como un prócer
> ...



La realidad es que no hace falta ver nada, ya que ahora mismo ya estamos en estanflación, que básicamente es crecimiento estancado con alta inflación:




Los datos de empleo son irrelevantes en este punto, ya que es una métrica retrasada. Pero sin ánimo de ser pesimista, parece que lo más probable es que acabe llegando...



Yo no sé si verán a Ray Dalio como un prócer, pero tiene una cuenta de Twitter de casi 1 millón de seguidores y tiene varios bestsellers, probablemente es uno de los inversores más seguidos a nivel mundial.


----------



## Harrymorgan (29 Jun 2022)

10% de inflacion in Is Pain.

Premium league de la economia y tal...



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carvil (5 Jul 2022)

Tio Pepe dijo:


> La realidad es que no hace falta ver nada, ya que ahora mismo ya estamos en estanflación, que básicamente es crecimiento estancado con alta inflación:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105120
> Ver archivo adjunto 1105123
> 
> ...




En esos datos solo veo una ralentización en el PIB trimestral y que probablemente sea ya una recesión (Inducida) y una desaceleración en la inflación (Métrica también retrasada). Si eso no se ve acompañado de un crecimiento en el desempleo >6% y una inflación por encima de dos dígitos entonces le llamarán softestanflación y que ocupará varios meses hasta que se modere a cifras manejables.


Es normal que el Sr. Dalio tenga esa presencia en RRSS así seguramente venderá más libros. Eso sí estos predicadores del pacoapocalípsis les ves tragarse un drowdown del 20% y decir que el mercado está sobre reaccionando como le sucedió a Dalio en el 2020 por no realizar el hedge (Parece que este año ha aprendido) porque mi sistema es infalible, mientras Caxton y Brevan daban retornos positivos de dos dígitos, por no comentar su input sobre el Bitcoin como hedge contra la inflación.

Soros, Faber, Dalio he visto muchos en 20 años.

Ojalá volviesen los 70 pero no creo 





Salu2


----------

